# Critique my gelding please



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If he is 13.3 to 14.1 hands, then he is unridable and needs to be shipped to me to become a driving pony.

If not, he is just gorgeous!!!!

Nancy


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Like his name 
He's got good strong hind quarters, and a BEAUTIFUL mane and tail! 

He looks a little downhill, and it might just be me, but I don't see any withers  I really like his neck.... and his color. 
I really don't think there's much wrong with him in any way, shape or form! With a horse like him, you simply need to sit back and say 'ahhh.... My horse is nice!'


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

super nice horse. Can see some draft in him. He has the slightly straight hocks of draft type horses. His shoulder has a good angle , neck is nice and long , the coupling (the area around the flank, where pelvis meets spine, is thick and strong. the only thing I can see is that he might be a tiny bit back at the knee, but I mean tiny!

He is a very nicely conformed horse.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A little long in the back, a little straight through the hocks and built down hill. Nice horse. 

Love UK stable yards.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Ditto that he's a nice looker! He's quite straight through the stifle and that hind foot you can see looks a bit strange, but that may well be due to the angle of the pic. I would just be questioning why he stands under himself so far in front, whether his heels hurt him or some such.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

He's definitely cute 

For the positive: 



His cannon bones are nicely straight in front and back, so he's not sickle-hocked, which is where the legs are curved under the horse.
He has a beautiful mane and tail (I wish my mare would grow one like that ) and a cute face.
He has strong hindquarters, and sturdy feet 
His pasterns are well-angled not too straight nor to bent.
His neck arcs nicely, not too thin nor too heavy.

For the not-so positive (I'd hate to say "negative" ) :



He is splayed out in back and a little in front, meaning that his hocks are turned in a little while his toes are turned out, also sometimes called "cow-hocked." Most foals are born like that, but they usually grow out of it. At only 5 years, he still might straighten a little  Much better than pigeon-toed, which is the opposite 
He is a little swaybacked, which you probably know means that the spine arcs in down the back, which can limit the load a horse can carry (not that he's weak by any means). This can worsen with age if not watched carefully, but there are massages you can do right at home that will prevent it getting worse when he's old.
He's shifted forward slightly on the front end, by which I mean his front legs tuck under his body a bit more than they should, and his chest pokes out. That could also be the way he's standing.
His front pasterns (The ankle joint above the hoof) look more angled than in back, though not too steep to be worried, just asymmetrical to the back 
I hope I could help!


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Cute guy! Are those back feet really small or is it just the picture/breed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Is he part bred welsh C or D??? Anyway I think He is quite nice. Would wonder if he is cow hocked. He looks to have a good front. I wouldn't be sure but mabey he could be stronger in his second thigh but really only a fraction... Also he does look alot down hill or it could be just a dippy back. I am to quite a novice at pointing out conformation faults so don't belive everything I say!!! If he is a part bred C or D it really comes through in him and real typy markings. Im sure you'll have loads of fun with him. Good Luck !


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The dip in his back could be troublesome with saddle fit. If you get him into dressage work it will help him lift his back and he'd be a drop dead gorgeous dressage horse.


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

*@Greentree* He's 14.2 so unfortunately you're out of luck lol, but thank you!
*@CandyCanes* You're right, I know enough to know he has no withers lol, makes him a super comfy bareback ride :wink: Thank you ever so much
*@Tinyliny* Thank you for being so clear 
*@Elana* Thank you, it's odd you say long in the back as my saddler told me he has a really short back (Can't wear any bigger than a 16" english saddle at 14.2hh)
*@Loosie* thank you, I'll ask the vet about the heel thing when she comes out for his MOT :wink: He's never shown any other signs of sore feet and never been lame. 
*@Spellcheck* Thank you for being so thorough. With the swayback, he has had a back injury caused by saddle fit within the last 18 months so we've been doing some massages and exercises to get his back muscles back into shape, I'm hoping it will improve some with time (Also I'm conscious of the weights and balance of people I let ride him to try and protect this as I know it's one of his weaker points)
*@PixiTrix* Thank you. I've always thought he had pretty small feet lol
*@rhosroyalvelvet* He's a Part D, dam was Pure Section D and Sire is unknown, thank you for your comments. I've had him 2 and a half years and can assure you he's a boatload of fun.
*@Saddlebag* You're right about saddle fit, he's gone few a fair few of them as he's growing and I think I'll probably go custom once he's finished his growing up and out, I've started some work with getting him to work properly and round so hopefully that will help, thank you, might have to try some dressage with him in the future


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

To me he's eye candy-& if you have fun w/him that completes a lovely picture.


----------

